# Rottweiler owners...



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

Show your babies when you first got them and then now 

HERE ARE OURS 

diesel bear 10 weeks








diesel bear 7 years old








rogue angel 14 weeks 








rogue angel 1 year 








gambit remy 4 weeks 








gambit remy 11 months


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

You have grown into lovely dogs.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

All of my pictures of Clyde as a puppy were lost in a computer crash. 

I rescued my two current Rotties as adults, so they look largely the same. I would like to know what they looked like as puppies though. I imagine Kaia was about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

So Awesome, Check Out my Bella, Shes 11 Weeks as of yesterday i think, got a few pics in my profile, Looks like shes right on track..  TY for this


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'll play.  

Lars as a puppy:










Lars as an adult: 










Ocean as a puppy:










Ocean as an "adult":










(Both adult photos by Leslie Mattuchio)


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

8 month old-5 year old
Yeah no cute puppy pictures for me.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Foresthund said:


> 8 month old-5 year old
> Yeah no cute puppy pictures for me.


Love this dog!


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Love this dog!


Thanks!


----------



## RobPass (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful Pups ! I Hope My Bella Turns Out that Purdy Lookin. Her Mother is Impressive so well see


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

The cute is overpowering! Is it just me or does anyone else see... small teddy bear...then BIG teddy bear?


----------



## spoiledlittledogs (Jul 7, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> The cute is overpowering! Is it just me or does anyone else see... small teddy bear...then BIG teddy bear?


This is how our Rottweiler Diesel Bear got his name  Rotties are the best


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> I'll play.
> 
> Lars as a puppy:
> 
> ...


<3 <3 Keep the rottie pictures coming <3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten days old



8 weeks old


9 weeks old 

As an adult 



Oliver was a rescue so... Oliver at about 6 months old 


Oliver as an adult 

Oliver doing his water aerobics


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Inga no puppy pictures, I got her as at a year old



Lulu at about 9 months. This dog was supposed to be euthanized because she was vicious.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Adding another picture of my sweet boy Oliver even though It looks like I killed the thread. ha ha


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG I love Rotties so much.


----------

